# Xorg on FBSD10.4 & 10.3



## goldschj (May 31, 2018)

Hello forum,
this is my first post. Have an ancient, well behaved unit with WinXP, FreeBSD8.4, Solaris10u6 and FreeBSD10.3. The 10.3 was
downgraded from 10.4, because I experienced the same problem. It is an Asus TUSL2-C, Pentium III and Radeon 7000 GPU.
I have followed the instructions in the Handbook verbatim, with no luck ;-)) The long story short: "No screens found"
The first three operating systems perform flawlessly, I even attempted to copy xorg.conf from 8.4-Release, no joy!
Could someone help, please? I am prepared to supply all necessary files, stats etc.
Tx, George


----------

